# iPad abimé par la SmartCover



## djgreg13 (16 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

Je suis en possession d'un iPad 4 depuis sa sortie, je l'avais acheté avec une smartcover, malheureusement,j'ai remarqué que celle ci a marqué l'iPad sur le coté de manière assez visible(on voit les traces de la charnière).

Apple fait il toujours des gestes pour ce genre de choses
ne va t'il pas rochigner pour la marque causé par un cable dans un des coins.


Merci


----------

